

President Obama Fires McChrystal, Kills Innovation - sound
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/06/president_obama_makes_a_major.html?cm_mmc=npv-_-WEEKLY_HOTLIST-_-JUN_2010-_-HOTLIST0628&referral=00202

======
jazzdev
Looks like McChrystal was willing to get fired for what he believed in.

------
julius_geezer
On the whole, I'm willing to risk hindering innovation to preserve the
principle of presidential control of the military.

~~~
hga
How was that ever even vaguely under threat?

